# reel to reels pioneer rt-707



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey I wanted to know if any one here is still using a reel to reel? I have a pioneer rt-707 and I'm thinking of selling it, but I wanted to know if I should keep it. I'm starting to build up my home audio and I currently have a sansui g-6500 not sure if the reel has a place in a setup nowadays and if I decide to sell or trade what's a fair price for it?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That's a pretty cool unit. If it's functioning (those can be finicky) then it can fetch a decent amount of money in the used market.

If you want to incorporate it then it would not be a bad idea to have it electrically and mechanically aligned so you can play with it a bit and get sick of it 

2 types of people like them, those who collect and those who do studio work and want real tape saturation as an effect. I fell into the latter category.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to post it for sale when I get off from work. I gave no need for it. I have seen it go for s much as $600+ on eBay. What's fair market price that will help move it...and no not free lol


----------

